# Trying to make connections :)



## Masterbaker (1/2/14)

G'day everyone, my name's Callum. I have been home brewing from the pre made cans for about 2 years now and I'm looking for something that will be more challenging/ rewarding. I've also been hoping to reach out to the local home brewing community in my area and make some friends while I'm at it. I live near Bunbury, just outside town. So I was wondering, when will the next get together or event be scheduled for the West Aussie Brew Crew?

Cheers 

Callum


----------



## toolio666 (1/2/14)

They've just posted their competition schedule I think, so I guess they will have meets coinciding with them as a minimum.
http://aussiehomebrewer.com/index.php?/topic/78134-2014-Competitions

Do you enjoy masterbaking? You might get off on the Bread Porn thread as well.

Good luck & good work for taking the next steps

Toolio


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Masterbaker (1/2/14)

Thanks Toolio, very much appreciated mate. 

Callum


----------



## bigmacca (11/2/14)

Westaussiebrewcrew.com Check it out mate


----------



## Hillbrewer (17/2/14)

Hi Callum,

I just moved to Bunbury a few months ago so I'm in a similar boat to you, in that I haven't tapped into the local brewing community yet. I have joined the west coast brewers which is Perth based, they have a meeting once a month which I try and get to. If you're interested I can give you a lift to a meeting.
I brew all grain you can have a look at my setup if you like.

Cheers
Callum (my name as well)


----------

